# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle شروحات :  حزف نمط OPPO R9st Android 6.0.1 علىInfinityBox CM2QLM

## Shamseldeen Victory

* 
السلام عليكم
الخطوات:
تشغيل الواجهة الخاصة بالكوالكوم
عمل ريست + ادخال الهاتف وضع edl بكابل EDL
ومبروك               *

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم حبيبي عالتجربة_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم عل مرور يامايسترو

----------

